# Outlook 2007 calendar



## stemkin (Nov 28, 2007)

My reminder does not work no matter what I try. Possibly corrupted bacause of sync with PDA. I opened a new calendar and still no reminders. I just noticed an error message: The operation failed. An object could not be found. Any suggestions?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

First go to Outlook > Help > Detect and Repair

then make sure you have the latest version:

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/downloads/maincatalog.aspx


----------

